# In The News



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Greece is insolvent, Spain needs a bailout, but will be insolvent too.
There is a Bank holiday in Italy. The domino's are falling.

Radiation and Debris is washing up on the W. coast from Japan.

The FDA and other local LEO agencies are using drones on it own people.

Right now there are plans for U.S. military involvement in Syria, Iran.

Our Markets and Economy is being artificially propped up until after the election.

Unemployment #'s using the methods used to calculate during the Clinton Adm. is over 20%

Inflation is over 6%

Our Elected officials are lying to it's people.

Our media is not telling us the truth and manipulates us into fear on a daily basis.

This is America?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolf, life is so much more enjoyable without the headlines.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Sticking your head in the sand doesn't give you the ability to do whats needed so you can prepare to live either.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Civilizations come and go. People face personal hardships on a daily basis. I choose to be resilient and not have my life controlled by adverse conditions.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

In other news, 

My garden is doing great and my daughter lost her first front tooth, just in time for this afternoon's kindergarten graduation (she couldn't be happier).

THIS is America


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I bet she's really cute with her tooth out....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't let much control me either, but if bad weather is coming I like to know so I can roll the windows up on the truck, make sure I will ride out the storm.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Sticking your head in the sand doesn't give you the ability to do whats needed so you can prepare to live either.


Yes indeed! Which is why I am something of a prepper.

I have seen recessions come and go, and we were kind of kicked around by the one in the 80's. We will be better prepared if unmployement raises its ugly head agin. 

Being a prepper makes me more resiliant and greatly reduces my level of stress. It ameans that I can kick back and goof around a bit because I HAVE taken steps to deal with the government messing up!:nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Exactly Terri.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't find much enjoyment out of waiting for the end of the world.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

My "prepping" has always been for that oft-predicted "rainy day" Well, now that it's here, I sure am glad I put away a case of mayonnaise jars full of hundred dollar bills back when times were good.

OH, NO!!!!! those are pickles!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Raven12 said:


> I don't find much enjoyment out of waiting for the end of the world.


I'm not waiting for others to make my choices for me....I will do what I need to. The ship might be going down, but that doesn't mean I have to go down with it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I'm not waiting for others to make my choices for me....I will do what I need to. The ship might be going down, but that doesn't mean I have to go down with it.


Turn off the news, Wolf. Enjoy your life. Go float down a river.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

None of it worries me anymore. Gas can sky rocket, I will just take the horses to town. Food can go thru the roof, I will continue to grow my own. Hillbilly with a 22 rifle and a fishing pole will always survive


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

NOOO I CAN'T ! I have to know...lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A wise man once said. Prepare and do all to save your life, and you will lose it. We all lose it in the end.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> A wise man once said. Prepare and do all to save your life, and you will lose it. We all lose it in the end.


What is wise about that?
I go on, on my terms. I choose how. I would rather take it straight on then to be blind sided.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My philosophy is to live life to the fullest.... and to have food put by for "just in case"!

As long as I have preps, I can look at the more alarming bits of the news, say "what idiots", and keep on doing what I WANT to do! 

I want to plant flowers. I just can't decide where.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wolf, it is one of the reasons why I want property off the grid, where I can grow my own garden, have animals etc. I do food prepping already and try to have a bunch of extras, like meds, soaps, tp, stuff like that. It is one of the biggest reasons why I want to build my own home, I know what I want my home to do for me and why.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> What is wise about that?
> I go on, on my terms. I choose how. I would rather take it straight on then to be blind sided.


Just because you are going to die doesnt mean you have to die cold and hungry.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I prepare for the worst and hope for the best. It is my responsibility to make sure my children are provided for and yes, I am one of those "doomsday" folks. Not because I want to be, but because I am not naÃ¯ve to what is going on in the economy and I choose to be proactive.
I have spent the last few years learning survival skills/living off the land and whether or not the economy crashes I enjoy living this way.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Because of info I read about in the news..and not abcnbcfoxcbs, I saved money on the following.

Tires..because of the Tariff Obama placed on China.

I've saved around $3.00 a box on Ammo because I read it was going up.

I knew back when Coffee was going to go up big time. 
And bought a LOT for $5.99. 

I knew about 3 weeks in advance Peanut Butter was going to be outrageous and stocked up while it was still around $2.49 a jar.

I knew of different OTC medicines that were to be banned by the FDA
and stocked up on them.

And many things like that. So it does pay to stay informed.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Keep in mind, that in the future, you may look back on these times as the good ole days.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Because of info I read about in the news..and not abcnbcfoxcbs, I saved money on the following.
> 
> Tires..because of the Tariff Obama placed on China.
> 
> ...


Good ideas there, I don;t have news or tv or stuff like that, but I didn't think about paying attention and buying up that way.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I am currently prepping for the collapse or polar shift Mayan end of world cult to jump on comet etc... I have been building water park on my homestead not so much the house or anything else just water park. So baby will be able to do water related actives that no one else can do. I betcha that's a prep most people don't have


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Does a wading pool and a sprinkler count?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Pigs keep getting in the wading pool though.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

coolrunnin said:


> Pigs keep getting in the wading pool though.


Post a Sign :umno: Swine.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I forgot about my pigs they will be trying to hang in water park. I'll put a sign up u must be this high at the height of my daughter so it should fix that


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Mine cant read! I tried to teach them how but they are being piggish about it.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

coolrunnin said:


> Mine cant read! I tried to teach them how but they are being piggish about it.


Maybe a picture then..ya know.. Pig and a big red circle with a diagonal slash.
Then you will know if they really can't read or are just being pig headed.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

hmmm might work. But they are pretty ornery and the pool is in their pen.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

World's gonna turn no matter what happens. 
[youtube]eFTLKWw542g[/youtube]

Never hurts to have something set aside and have some practical skills though.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh the sounds of the sirens is ever so sweet...

Listen only to their sweet song, ignore the breakers ahead...


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Fowler said:


> I bet she's really cute with her tooth out....


She's absolutely adorable


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Televised news has become more of a ratings concerned soap opera with daily rehashes of old news and the internet overexposure and loads of misinformation associated with it.

In this day you can read your daily paper and watch the televised news every other day or so and be just as informed without feeling as if your head is stuck in the sand and taking a breather every other day from the soap opera media helps you to clearly see many news items without the dramatics and sensationalism many sources add in hopes of increasing ratings.

Now I think I will finish perusing my Monday hard copy WSJ over a cup of coffee or three knowing all along that regardless of what I read in the papers of yesterday and today that it will have less effect on my immediate environment than the two more days of slow farmer rain forcasted saturating my garden before placing the papers in the dog piddle pad /worm bedding stack and waiting for the delivery of the Tuesday WSJ and my local newspaper.

As far as folks being "prepped", when your down on the short end of the economic stick as most of us that visit sites as this seem to be, how much more prepped can we be than have a garden planted, surplus in our pantries, ammo and guns in our racks, a cane pole on the back porch and our favorite pistol holstered at our waist and our favorite back up hideout gun strapped on our ankle or hid out elsewhere on our person?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Shrek said:


> As far as folks being "prepped", when your down on the short end of the economic stick as most of us that visit sites as this seem to be, how much more prepped can we be than have a garden planted, surplus in our pantries, ammo and guns in our racks, a cane pole on the back porch and our favorite pistol holstered at our waist and our favorite back up hideout gun strapped on our ankle or hid out elsewhere on our person?


Well, there is kerosene or lamp oil. You do have lanterns right? Or at least several strands of Christmas clearance light bulbs (LED)
12 V.Power Pack w/ built in a/c converter,LED Light, air compressor.
Candles or molds to make them and wax.
Pre 1964 Silver Coins.
An extra everything for your vehicle,belt, plugs, wires, oil change, filters.
An extra belt for the vacuum cleaner. 
Extra Mags. Clips, firing pin for firearms.
:shrug:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

To me having extra's is better than money in the Bank at 1% interest or less and inflation at 5% or better.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Wolf, it is one of the reasons why I want property off the grid, where I can grow my own garden, have animals etc. I do food prepping already and try to have a bunch of extras, like meds, soaps, tp, stuff like that. It is one of the biggest reasons why I want to build my own home, I know what I want my home to do for me and why.


Cindi, you and I have similiar "yearnings" as far as how we'd like to live, and I know you've talked about getting together with like minded folks and making it happen. It's too bad you live so far away! Although Oregon sounds like paradise from what you O folks have shared here, it's too far away from my family. 
Maybe both of us need to seriously start looking to hook up with others and going in on a place together. You're not as old as I am, but still, things are going in a downhill slide in the world, and I'm thinking sooner would be better to get going with our dreams!

I've thought several times in the last few years "Stop the world, I wanna get off" LOL, but really, what I want is to get in a better posistion.
I can be fairly happy in just about any situation. But honestly, my spirit is restless to live a different way. 

I hardly ever watch the news or read the papers anymore. It freaked me out too bad. I read little tidbits here and there online though if something catches my eye. I don't want to be ruled by fear, but still I feel an urgency to speed up my endeavors.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

summerdaze said:


> I hardly ever watch the news or read the papers anymore. It freaked me out too bad. I read little tidbits here and there online though if something catches my eye. I don't want to be ruled by fear, but still I feel an urgency to speed up my endeavors.


You ought to see what I read..lol :grit:


I never watch TV News. I do read the local rag.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

summerdaze said:


> Cindi, you and I have similiar "yearnings" as far as how we'd like to live, and I know you've talked about getting together with like minded folks and making it happen. It's too bad you live so far away! Although Oregon sounds like paradise from what you O folks have shared here, it's too far away from my family.
> Maybe both of us need to seriously start looking to hook up with others and going in on a place together. You're not as old as I am, but still, things are going in a downhill slide in the world, and I'm thinking sooner would be better to get going with our dreams!
> 
> I've thought several times in the last few years "Stop the world, I wanna get off" LOL, but really, what I want is to get in a better posistion.
> ...


I would love to hook up with like minded folks who have the same desires. That type of project has been in the back of my mind for some time actually. I am not sure if I ever want to be married again to be honest, but I would love to have land with a couple of extra somebody's just for company and for extra help kinda thing. In a couple of years I am not sure I plan to stay in Oregon as my kids are already on different paths. One of my children are planning on moving to Denver Co so for me the reason to stick around is becoming less and less.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Cindilu, just wonderin' where one would move to from OR. Seems folks always want to move TO there... what would the reverse be???


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

arcticow said:


> what would the reverse be???


Conservative State Gov., Pro Gun State. West of the Mississippi River. Low Population, Not close to a large Metro area, Ag. friendly. Montana, Wyoming, Idaho would be ideal. Southern MO. isn't bad.:heh:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

arcticow said:


> Cindilu, just wonderin' where one would move to from OR. Seems folks always want to move TO there... what would the reverse be???


I am not sure, I keep listening to ya'll to get ideas of what type of land, temps, etc. Oregon is nice, it is beautiful here, but pricey. Drought is a issue in CO and Texas it seems, and in the southern states ya get to deal with storms of the not so friendly kind, plus heat. So not sure really.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Conservative State Gov., Pro Gun State. West of the Mississippi River. Low Population, Not close to a large Metro area, Ag. friendly. Montana, Wyoming, Idaho would be ideal. Southern MO. isn't bad.:heh:


Yeah, if I moved back there I would have your accent down in one day flat, I am sure of it. :whistlin:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Yeah, if I moved back there I would have your accent down in one day flat, I am sure of it. :whistlin:


Wolf has an accent??? Ohhhh, I would love to hear that!:angel:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Wolf has an accent??? Ohhhh, I would love to hear that!:angel:


I have no idea if he has one or not, but I am guessing since he is from back east he has one. I know Zong sure does. :angel:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just teasing...he doesn't.:grin:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Sure there is doom...but, I have to say that I've been feeling an amazing creative energy going around. An expectation of revolution to good things, a transformation. Maybe it's just the NW corner of Turtle Island where I am(all that pot smoke ha), but I hear this spirit in certain folks here too...

Lots of people dropping off the grid, they may still be making a paycheck, but there's something different. A sort of realization of the global village maybe. Life without borders.

Lick a finger, feel the now


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Everyone has an accent, just takes the other person to hear it...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

cindilu said:


> I am not sure, I keep listening to ya'll to get ideas of what type of land, temps, etc. Oregon is nice, it is beautiful here, but pricey. Drought is a issue in CO and Texas it seems, and in the southern states ya get to deal with storms of the not so friendly kind, plus heat. So not sure really.


Wayyyylllllll......
Ohio's weather is pretty good. Jan and Feb are cold, but we don't seem to get a lot of snow. (like some states that are burried in snow every winter) And it would be a rare thing for our summer temps to ever get to 100 degrees. Usualy 80's to low 90's average. The humidity isn't too bad on average. (not like the southern states) And we don't have too much going on as far as natual disasters, tornadoes being about the only thing, and that's not really much of a concern. 
You can start planting around May 15th, (but earlier then that really) and the garden will keep going through Sept nicely, and even Oct. 
Land is pretty resonable still, and a nice place can be had for cheap. I was looking at some places online a couple nights ago in an area close to where I used to live, and there were several places in the 50's that had a modest house and from 1-7 acres with it. That's north of Columbus. And I know it's cheap (and beautiful) in southern Ohio.
We might not be the most exciting state, but there's a lot to like, and it's easy to live here.


----------

